# my nano



## DDA (Mar 11, 2010)

_Tank: 16"x10"x10"
Light: 13w_
_Substrate: SMS_
_Plant: riccia and hc_
_Fish: 2 cherry shrimp_
_Filter: Elite mini underwater filter_
_Co2: Diy co2_


----------



## ramsx22 (Nov 6, 2010)

looks really good...


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Off to a great start! Have you thought about doing something with the back so you don't have to worry about seeing cords and things?


----------



## Senior Shrimpo (Dec 4, 2010)

Very cool, nice valley scape and good placement of rocks. How did you get the riccia to anchor though? Is it the legendary sinking variety?


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

What is SMS?


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Cottagewitch said:


> Off to a great start! Have you thought about doing something with the back so you don't have to worry about seeing cords and things?


You took the words out of my mouth. You're aquascape looks great! I love it! The cords are a bit distracting. A background attached to the back of the aquarium would help it out greatly.


----------



## DDA (Mar 11, 2010)

Senior Shrimpo said:


> Very cool, nice valley scape and good placement of rocks. How did you get the riccia to anchor though? Is it the legendary sinking variety?


i used fishing line and flat rock


----------



## Blue_Ram (Sep 6, 2010)

I like your layout. Will look nice when everything starts to grow out. You should look into getting a small canister filter so you don't have the current filter distracting the view of your scape.


----------



## brioneux (Aug 30, 2010)

I like your nano tank, give us some picture more.


----------



## Splendid Splendens (Dec 22, 2010)

I really like it.



> _fish: 2 cherry shrimp_


What's with the Tetras?


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## awight (Aug 21, 2010)

Tank is looking great! You don't need a background but if you choose to I recommend painting the actual glass on the back with a latex paint. Black always looks good but your tank your choice. I painted one of my nanos and it turned out great!


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

I use Krylon Fusion spray paint on mine but rolling it might be easier.


----------

